# Entering A Shop With Your Cockapoo



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I had to go into town this morning and decided to tag it onto my morning dog walk. Through the park and up into town, nice and easy. I only had to go to the bank and stationers, but decided in advance that I'd just walk straight in with Millie and see what happens. I was all ready for a chat about the why's and wherefores of leaving a dog outside and bringing them in.

This all stemmed from the fact that down on the Southcoast, loads of shops don't mind dogs coming into shops (they'd have not customers half the time). So much so, that I know Phase Eight have dog biscuits behind the counter and thats a ladies clothing shop.

So armed with a bit of bravado off I ventured through the streets of St Albans.

Well what a lovely surprise  the Halifax didn't bat an eyelid. I thanked the man behind the counter for letting me in with my dog as I felt the days have gone when you can safely leave your dog outside. He agreed and said it was fine. The off to Rymans and they just cooed and gushed over Millie while she tried to get near to some cuddly toys . They too said they didn't mind dogs in the shops.

So now I'm thinking I'll keep testing the 'rules'. Of anyone else knows of good shops and unhelpful shops how about listing them on here for us all to know about.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good idea, thanks for this!

Ian


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I carry Betty into Boots in Windsor and never been so old not to. Most other shops I just walk in and people are fine with it. My local Costa also let me carry her in and the Costa in the station allows dogs in!

Julie, glad to see you had no issues either. There is no way I'd leave Betty tied up outside so she has to come in with me most of the time.

I know some Gap stores actually have signs saying they allow dogs.

Great idea for a thread!!

X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think lots of coffee shops are now letting dogs in, even if its just into certain areas. Only one independent cafe near me was quite rude about not letting Millie in. I was standing at the counter asking if dogs are allowed in (it was about to chuck it down with rain). She was adamant that dogs were not allowed in at ANY time, at ANY time she repeated. I realised that she meant, right now, get out !! 

I told her exactly what I though of her policy and that hiding behind 'elf & saftey' didn't cut it. I wasn't asking for the dog to go into the food preparation area  Suffice to say I haven't been back.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Julie

Before we got Saffi I was in Zara on the Kings Road and I saw a lady with her dog in there. I approached her and asked if she always took her dog into shops – she said she did and normally if she kept her head down no one bothered. 

Since we’ve had Saffi we’ve gone to Caffee Nero opposite East Putney tube, Le P’tit Normand (a sit-down restaurant) on Merton Road in Wandsworth and Boots on Putney High Street. Starbucks on Putney High Street wouldn’t let her in.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting thread - I will definitely test out our local shops at some stage ...


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in Glasgow and the local chemist in Bearsden is happy to have Beau inside. They told me I could bring him in although I sometimes get funny looks from the other customers.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

On White Stuffs website they say dogs are welcome in their shops but I havnt taken Eddie into the Nottingham one.In Brighton very recently most of the independant shops in the Lanes area seemed very dog friendly.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

My husband takes Arthur into the local Bargain Booze - how classy!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh you are all braver than me   This is very interesting though!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Have been wondering how hubbie and I will manage in Norfolk with Polly in a couple of weeks' time if it's raining, ie how many establishments will actually let us out of the rain with a dog. Went to Dartmouth for the day a few weeks ago and had to order some take away food from a doorway lunchtime! Next saw something through a window of a charity shop that was just what I wanted - went to go in but there was a really massive notice saying No Dogs Allowed. So they lost my business. But why? There's no food etc in a charity shop. Did find a couple of shops later on that welcomed her, so they DID get my business!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is really interesting 

I had always presumed that I just couldn't take Daisy into any shops other than PAH! It never even crossed my mind that she could come in with me  I will probably try it now and she will do a wee in Boots or something!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I tend to work on the theory that unless they say no dogs, then I'll give it a try. I figure they just don't want badly behaved dogs either messing in the shop or being out of control and damaging things or upsetting other people in the shop so as long as I feel Betty is behaving I don't see why she shouldn't be allowed in. I know guide dogs etc are working so have to be allowed in places but this does mean the "health & safety" card can't be used regarding dogs!!

What makes me laugh is some places wouldn't allow dogs in (and I'm talking coffee shops) yet I've seen parents standing their children on the tray runner bit to select a cake. Nice so whatever is in your children's shoes is now on the bottom of a tray and then a table!!!

There is a pub in Windsor where children are not allowed inside and the joke is "dogs are welcome, children aren't"!!!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Sezra said:


> This is really interesting
> 
> I had always presumed that I just couldn't take Daisy into any shops other than PAH! It never even crossed my mind that she could come in with me  I will probably try it now and she will do a wee in Boots or something!



I bet that would happen to me too !

What an interesting thread...our PAH is next to Dunelm & so I've always had to miss it out as I have decided not to leave Dexter in the car after our wander round the petstore.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wonder if I would get the same reaction here.....Malls all have signs posted for no dogs....but most other stores don't I wonder....it would be fantastic to bring her everywhere with me.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> This is really interesting
> 
> I had always presumed that I just couldn't take Daisy into any shops other than PAH! It never even crossed my mind that she could come in with me  I will probably try it now and she will do a wee in Boots or something!





designsbyisis said:


> I bet that would happen to me too !
> 
> What an interesting thread...our PAH is next to Dunelm & so I've always had to miss it out as I have decided not to leave Dexter in the car after our wander round the petstore.


I was PARANOID about this when Betty was tiny and luckily the worst she did was a poo in the garden centre that has a Pets Corner shop in it, which was where I was headed. At least a poo I could pick up and dispose of!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember many many years ago going into the Houndsditch Warehouse in London with my husband and his collie. We got just a few yards in when a security man told us that dogs weren't allowed. My husband argued with him and said that the dog was perfectly well behaved and trained, but they still said no. As we walked to the door to leave, the collie turned round, stared at the man and cocked his leg up inside the door! I could swear it was deliberate!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've googled what the 'rule' is on dogs and shops. And the huge conscientious (no idea if this is even the right word now, got myself in a tangle) from Jo Public, is that dogs are not allowed in shops especially where there is food. But checking for a law on it, there just isn't one.

And I know from being down on the South Coast a lot, and it is a very doggie oriented place, that dogs are allowed or accommodated in most places. You might not get full reign of an eatery, but they do have space somewhere.

As for non food shops, its just a personal judgement from the shop. But I do think as dogs are becoming ever more popular the shops are certainly more lenient and want your custom.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I've actually been wondering about this as we're going on holiday to Cornwall in a couple of weeks,and if we keep having such awful weather,where could we go that would allow dogs? Fingers crossed the weather won't be as wet as it has been lately!


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

we ve just come back from a week in cornwall- i was so surprised that nearly every shop and pub allowed dogs in. We stayed in Newquay

xx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Julie, I dare you try Debenhams in Hemel!!!
Go on pave the way for me! X


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Here in the states, at least in the 11 states I've lived in, no dogs allowed in any shop except in pet shops. Very much a Nanny State, but you can still have cats de-clawed and dogs tails and ears docked. I'll never understand it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Julie, I dare you try Debenhams in Hemel!!!
> Go on pave the way for me! X


Hmm, tempted, I love a challenge. Will let you know


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> I've actually been wondering about this as we're going on holiday to Cornwall in a couple of weeks,and if we keep having such awful weather,where could we go that would allow dogs? Fingers crossed the weather won't be as wet as it has been lately!


Have been to Cornwall a few times, stayed near St Agnes, found it very dog friendly !


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I think if your dog is well behaved there shouldn't be an issue with taking it into a shop. I agree about not being able to tie the dog up outside - I would be too worried he wouldn't be there when I came out.

Well done


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I think if your dog is well behaved there shouldn't be an issue with taking it into a shop. I agree about not being able to tie the dog up outside - I would be too worried he wouldn't be there when I came out.
> 
> Well done


A dog was tied up outside a shop I walked past the other day, Betty looked like she wanted to go and have a sniff, but the dog nearly went for me!! I wouldn't leave Betty outside a shop mainly as I'd hate for someone to steal her, but you also don't know how other dogs or people will react to them if they are on their own. At least in my car if she's left then someone has to break a window if they want to get to her and other dogs aren't an issue.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Padstow is very dog friendly, funnily enough - we went in a White Stuff there too.

Ian


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the rule is if they sell any kind of food it's no dogs... I got shooed out of boots and M&S but clothes or book shops are all really dog friendly. Some cafe Nero and Costa coffee let dogs in but apparently that is up to the manager. I always ask before going in tho as was mortified when we were bustled out of Boots!!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I went to Padstow last year and dogs seemed to be allowed in all the clothes shops. Not sure how much shopping I could do though if I took Dexter as I took him into the jewellers in Loughton as I had to get my friend a birthday present and they allow dogs. He was a nightmare and at one point had his paws on the counter and nearly ate a pandora charm - I said never again and spent the whole time apologising but he is older now and a couple of weeks ago we went to cheddar and he went in quite a few shops there with no problems.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I love Padstow and I'm sure Dexter will too!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

So sad dogs are not allowed in many shops, can understand food shops as 'elf and safety has gone overboard shame they don't keep such a close eye on the people working behind food counters who go to the loo without taking off their aprons! Was once in a cafe in Topsham where a member of staff got on a table in outdoor shoes to re arrange some art work! I just had to have a quiet word with the next customers at that table!! I would love for dogs to be accepted in more shops after all they are often cleaner than their human counterparts.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I always thought that dogs could not go in areas where food is prepared, but I have been in pubs where they don't allow dogs because food is sold there.

At other times though I have been allowed in cafe's, pubs etc where there is food on sale without any problem.

Anyone know exactly what the rules are?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think there are any offical rules for dogs being allowed in the public area of pubs, cafes, restaurants etc. I think is really is down to propritors own personal decision. So if someone tells you no dogs 'cos of 'elf & safety', put them right, its nonsence.  

Obviously there must be a rule for no dogs in the food preparation areas.

I just checked with my son who works in a bakers and they have to take their aprons off before going to the loo 

I think you'd be more likely to get into a small shop or independent above big well known shops. If anyone does get into a big shops, perhaps you can let us all know. I'll try and venture out next week and test the waters again


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly and I quite often go into the town centre but we do most of our shopping in the market when I take her as no problem at all with her in there. We also visit a small cafe with tables outside under cover and I usually tuck her under my arm, nip in and order and they bring my food and drink out to me (and usually then give Molls a good fuss too)


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

When we have been in Derbyshire for a walk with the dog the pubs generally welcome them.In Monyash we went into a pub and asked if it was OK to take him into the bar ,they replied yes take him anywhere you like and he sat under the table with a dogchew whilst we had a meal.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i take my dog into pet shops but have never tried human shops where i live. i live in halifax west yorkshire and do not see pet dogs in shops hardly ever although i did see a women take her dog in the halifax bank and a man takes his dog into wilkinsons and nothing was said. I did spend sometime observing the entrances to see if there was the assistance dogs only signs in the windows and most shops dont. we went to the lake district at easter and when i stood outside the lakeland shop waiting for the person i was with they invited me in and seemed pto question why i did not go in. i must say though he was as good as gold way better behaved than 99% of kids. i need to take some clothes to a charity shop so will try tomorrow at the bank and some shops to see what happens.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a great thread ! I don't know that I have the bottle to walk into the shops myself, I would be mortified if we got thrown out, so thank you very much to everyone for their info as I will definitely try the shops that have been names 
We have a few pubs near us that allow dogs so we do give them our business now and coffee shops that we would never particularly have gone in before that we consciously choose now. We do always make sure that we go armed with treats and chews so that pepper behaves as we re so grateful!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I walked into Brantano shoe shop today after reading this thread. Got kids shoes fitted and Honey was well behaved no one said anything to me!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Pepster said:


> This is a great thread ! I don't know that I have the bottle to walk into the shops myself, I would be mortified if we got thrown out, so thank you very much to everyone for their info as I will definitely try the shops that have been names
> We have a few pubs near us that allow dogs so we do give them our business now and coffee shops that we would never particularly have gone in before that we consciously choose now. We do always make sure that we go armed with treats and chews so that pepper behaves as we re so grateful!


I think if someone says to you No Dogs, you have to be a bit brazen and just say something along the lines of. Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realise dogs weren't allowed in here, so many other places now accept well behaved dogs 

I never know whether to get moody with them and say well hold the dog whilst I shop. Do the above friendly comment or simply blush and mumble some sort of apology and disappear out of there.

I'd like to think I'd do one of the first two, but in probability I'd do the third 



Purplemummy said:


> I walked into Brantano shoe shop today after reading this thread. Got kids shoes fitted and Honey was well behaved no one said anything to me!


Brilliant, well done Brantano and well done you for being brave and well done Honey for being a star


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done to all those who have tried 

I think testing it out with one dog is worth a shot- not sure if I could with two. 

And Jules- Betty is so cute and dinky- you could get away with lots!! you can easily pick her up as well.........can you imagine me picking up my two 

I have taken mine into a dog friendly pub when on holiday and they were really good about it-even given them dog treats that they kept behind the bar and they served food!!!

Took Monty into [email protected] once but he weed on the floor.

Do think some areas are more dog friendly than others.

I suppose a lot depends on the dog breeds as well, as there are stigmas attached to some breeds. Also size not sure if a clothes shop would relish a Newfoundland being brought in.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I think the 'well behaved' comment is the important bit isn't it.

I would love to take Bobs in to all shops but know from experience that he would spend his time doing the front down, bum in the air tail wagging stance whenever anyone said 'Hello'.

He is 'a work in progress'


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was in a Mercedes dealership in Ascot recently. I was quite surprised to see a posh lady with two border terriers - I was almost willing for one of them to **** it's leg


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Yesterday we decided to take Gracie to a Garden Centre it is very large with lots of things other than plants, I carried her as she still cant go down on the ground, and I asked at the customer service desk if I could walk round with her as she was 9 weeks old and I want to get her used to different sites and people. The customer servoce ladies thought she was gorgeous, asked me about her said it was fine to take her round but not to go in the cafe.
As I was walking round you could see the people that like dogs and those that don't lol.
Gracie was made a fuss of by some of the people, others ignored her. lol
She was very well behaved and not worried at all.
I wil be taking her to some more shops this week.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Well done to all those who have tried
> 
> I think testing it out with one dog is worth a shot- not sure if I could with two.
> 
> ...



I agree that as Betty is little she is easy to tuck under my arm. When she was a puppy and I took her and my friends mini dachshund puppy out I would stack them on top of each other!!

I am trying to imagine you holding a wriggling Monty and Millie! You then wouldn't be able to look at anything in the shop as both hands would be full so it would be a waste going in!!!!!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Recently my car dash board died so I had to follow the AA to the Renault garage. Dexter came with me and sat quite happily in the Renault dealership and everybody made a fuss of him, I was petrified that he would wee somewhere and also realised I had no poo bags so the whole time there I felt panicked and couldn't wait to leave. We then had to leave the car and the AA man took us home in his van while Dexter sat next to him. He was a very very nice man!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I think the 'well behaved' comment is the important bit isn't it.
> 
> I would love to take Bobs in to all shops but know from experience that he would spend his time doing the front down, bum in the air tail wagging stance whenever anyone said 'Hello'.
> 
> He is 'a work in progress'


Bobs sound lovely, front down and bum in the air, meeting and greeting anyone who would say hello.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We take Tilly into a lot of garden centre's the only one that didn't allow her was Dobbies. She is also allowed into the shopping centre at Gun Wharf Portsmouth but not Gloucester Docks. Both The New Forest & The Forest of Dean are very dog friendly in pubs & some cafe's but have not tried high street shops yet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I tested the boundaries again today. 

Finished my dog walk at 9.30 and it was already getting a little warm. I needed to go straight to Homebase, just opps the park, to just grab some curtain hooks. I'd already decided that there was no way I was leaving Millie in the car or outside the shop.

So armed with a retort of, well go and find my curtain hooks while I stand here in the door way - in I marched, straight past the sign saying No Dogs, Except Guide Dogs.

I walked all the way to the far corner of the shop with Millie on a tight lead and back to the front of the shop to ask for assistance as I couldn't find said curtain hook  So much for trying to be discreet 

Anyhow, the shop assistant took me to the right area of the shop. Not one word was mentioned  Paid and left. No one said a thing to me ! How cool was that


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant! Typical that you couldn't find the hooks first time


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa11107316 said:


> I was in a Mercedes dealership in Ascot recently. I was quite surprised to see a posh lady with two border terriers - I was almost willing for one of them to **** it's leg


The last time I had my car serviced I had Obi with me and they made a real fuss of him in the dealership. They even pulled out a bag of dog treats from the Reception counter! I got the impression they were used to well-off ladies with their handbag pooches :roll eyes:


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Just been on holiday in Norfolk with Polly for nearly two weeks. Very dog friendly place in most parts. Churches welcome them mostly and have bowls of water in their porches! Polly was welcomed to free concerts in Kings Lynn minster and St Michael's Church in Ely on the way home. Had to carry her in Norwich Cathedral and Ely Cathedral. The pub in Winterton on Sea, which is where we stayed for first part, welcomed dogs. There were 9 in the bar area one night! Have hooks to tie leads to and even had a Doggy Beer! Lots of shops let us in, although some still didn't. Shopping mall in Norwich would only let her in if carried. Costas in Norwich wouldn't let her in - and it was pouring with rain so we got drenched trying to find somewhere to have something to eat and drink. Eventually someone suggested the actual market in Norwich, and we found one of the little food places that had a couple of stools and had very nice toasties there. At Holkham Hall gift shop they gave her a dog biscuit. But I do wish chains like Costas would have a national policy so you know where you stand. Finding somewhere to eat is the hardest task, but if there are outside seats and the weather is ok it is obviously much easier.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I take the boys most places with me in Berkhamsted, Santander don't mind (although they did say they were an exception because they are well behaved! as they had one pee in the shop) waterstones, costa, hardware shop, berkhamsted imaging, berkhamsted arts and crafts. My chemist even allows them in and normally they are no dog zone and the pharmacist isn't a dog lover he is a little nervous of dogs but always asks after them and wants to know where they are if not with me! The little sweet shop which is a supermarket too. So I'm lucky really and if we go to the Olive Tree Restaurante which Harley will take himself to if off the lead- comes out with my drink and gives them sausauge!! No wonder he likes going there  we are also made very welcome in the garden centre but I do keep an eye that we have no P-Mailing on those lovely trees and plants they sell! So I consider myself very lucky indeed. I think you do need confidence and just go for it sometimes and test the water.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

LLoyds bank in Thatcham used to let them in until about a year ago and I was told no dogs allowed, they said there was a sign on the door, I checked on leaving and there was not . Millets and Waterstones allow dogs as do Go outdoors. Perhaps we could have a list of dog friendly places.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

janee said:


> LLoyds bank in Thatcham used to let them in until about a year ago and I was told no dogs allowed, they said there was a sign on the door, I checked on leaving and there was not . Millets and Waterstones allow dogs as do Go outdoors. Perhaps we could have a list of dog friendly places.


good idea :twothumbs:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't tried many out myself, but it sounds to me that there are a lot more places in England that are dog friendly, than in my part of Scotland. I would love to be corrected on that I did take him into Comet in Falkirk the other evening close to closing, and although they were pretty surprised to see him in there and did mention that they hoped he wouldn't lift his leg they did not object. That was just a one-off though. Need to try out more places when I am feeling brave enough.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I took Lottie into Fat Face in Wantage, Oxfordshire last week. I carried her in and checked with the staff if it was ok to take her in....they couldn't have been happier....they made a real fuss of her,


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> I take the boys most places with me in Berkhamsted, Santander don't mind (although they did say they were an exception because they are well behaved! as they had one pee in the shop) waterstones, costa, hardware shop, berkhamsted imaging, berkhamsted arts and crafts. My chemist even allows them in and normally they are no dog zone and the pharmacist isn't a dog lover he is a little nervous of dogs but always asks after them and wants to know where they are if not with me! The little sweet shop which is a supermarket too. So I'm lucky really and if we go to the Olive Tree Restaurante which Harley will take himself to if off the lead- comes out with my drink and gives them sausauge!! No wonder he likes going there  we are also made very welcome in the garden centre but I do keep an eye that we have no P-Mailing on those lovely trees and plants they sell! So I consider myself very lucky indeed. I think you do need confidence and just go for it sometimes and test the water.


Maybe thats because Berkhampstead is a very villagy and everyone is friendly there. Isn't a lovely experience when places do accept dogs and dont get all sniffy.

I asked in Phase Eight, St Albans, if they allow dogs, I didn't have Millie with me at the time. The lady said, yes of course, company policy  How cool is that.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I went into Topshop and T Mobile on Putney High Street at the weekend - no problems what so ever!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't tried any other shops apart from PAH and our local corner shop. The corner shop won't let him in, the owner was not impressed when I went in with Rufus. 

On Sunday we went to visit some relatives in Kent and went to a bar/restaurant on Hythe seafront. We sat outside and they came over and said no dogs allowed. I couldn't really understand as we were outside but didn't make a fuss. As we were leaving I overheard a lady behind me saying it was ridiculous that they wouldn't allow us to sit there, look how well behaved he is! I was actually chuffed that she said that about Rufus as at first I thought she was going to be negative about him. Anyway we ended up with a waitrose sandwich on the beach !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Anna said:


> I haven't tried any other shops apart from PAH and our local corner shop. The corner shop won't let him in, the owner was not impressed when I went in with Rufus.
> 
> On Sunday we went to visit some relatives in Kent and went to a bar/restaurant on Hythe seafront. We sat outside and they came over and said no dogs allowed. I couldn't really understand as we were outside but didn't make a fuss. As we were leaving I overheard a lady behind me saying it was ridiculous that they wouldn't allow us to sit there, look how well behaved he is! I was actually chuffed that she said that about Rufus as at first I thought she was going to be negative about him. Anyway we ended up with a waitrose sandwich on the beach !


Anna what a shame. Don't let it put you off. I have come across a couple of negative places and very rarely they are outdoor food/cafe places. I always leave them with a parting shot of 'Well you're missing a trick, there are plenty of dog walkers who happily stop for a drink and spend money'.

Once you find some friendly places you keep going back to them too.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My fiancé was carrying our puppy when we first got her into the co-op as he didn't want to leave her outside ... He didn't let her on the ground or near anything as it was my son who wanted to buy something .... He was told to leave and was not allowed in wit her even though she was asleep in his arms - maybe we should move to the south coast  sounds much more relaxed xx


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't tried taking my dogs into shops but several years ago whilst holidaying in Cornwall with my sister and our respective o.h.'s plus my very young cocker we passed a private house and garden offering plants for sale.We stopped and told the menfolk to watch the dog whilst we went for a look.The garden had a 3 ft brick wall and a 5 ft gate.I opened the gate and said,oh she has a lovely garden,oohhh she has chickens.No sooner had I said chickens when my cocker came sailing over the wall and landed with a chickens backside caught firmly in her mouth.Said chicken ran, squawking loudly,with cocker running, firmly attatched,and I was bringing up the rear and trying to swat my dog with my handbag to make it let go.A figure pushed by me(brother-in-law)and a miute later he re-appeared dragging our Erin by collar and stating that he got the chicken off her and it had run into the bushes.I said,thank god for that,turned round and found myself facing a little boy of about 4 years, tears rolling down his face, saying,that's my nannys chickens,my nanny loves her chickens.I told him his nannys chicken was fine and in the bushes,then beat a hasty retreat.We laugh about it now(brother-in-law says it was the first time he knew I could do star jumps)but I was very upset at the time.Suffice to say I have not been back to Cornwall and I am sure that little boy and his nanny are not among the dog friendly locals.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

lol Mary!! Oh you poor thing. I can just picture that exact scene with Kipper in it!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That was a very funny story. Thanks for regaling it. Fancy having to avoid a whole County 

I went into Lakeland a few weeks ago. I told quite firmly by the lady at the pay counter, that dogs were not welcome inside the shop. I was in a bit of a flippant mood that day and said I wasn't prepared to leave her in the car as it was too hot and I couldn't see why she couldn't come in  She said there was food for sale in the shop and therefore dogs couldn't come in ! I said, really you have food in here, well I never who'd of thought it (I think one aisle has very packaged food), oh well never mind, I've finished now.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting. I did a little checking at least for the US. There are dog friendly restaurants around. You just need to check around. Like I found one article that gave a list of 10 dog friendly bar and restaurants. Also there are many hotels, B&B's that allow dogs. I think I even saw Lowes and Home Depot allow dogs. 

I think it depends a lot if its local store or a BIG MAS chain store and of course who is managing or running it. I have seen some local stores here that allow dogs in. Of course if behaved. 

It will be interesting for me to see what stores we can bring our dog in when we get him...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Kim I was in Sarasota recently and we sat outside in a pavement type restaurant where there were 2 areas- one for people with dogs and one without. Needless to say the dog side was full, all the dogs were snoozing quietly under the tables. I really wished I had my two with me. From what I have seen Florida is pretty dog friendly.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Another dog friendly shop is Houseproud of Morningside, Edinburgh. That's where we saw our first chocolate cockapoo - what a beautiful, well mannered dog - and after that our hearts were set on one. And here we are now, 10 days away from our very own chocolate 'poo coming home 

I haven't seen the owner again. I do always keep an eye out for her at the shops - I'd love to be able to thank her.

Toffin
x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Toffin said:


> Another dog friendly shop is Houseproud of Morningside, Edinburgh. That's where we saw our first chocolate cockapoo - what a beautiful, well mannered dog - and after that our hearts were set on one. And here we are now, 10 days away from our very own chocolate 'poo coming home
> 
> I haven't seen the owner again. I do always keep an eye out for her at the shops - I'd love to be able to thank her.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure what a cockapoo looked like when it was first suggested to me. My friend spotted one on a walk and we stopped to chat to the owner. After that I was smitten too. Kept thinking about a cockapoo. Roll on 10 days for you to get your own


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Kim I was in Sarasota recently and we sat outside in a pavement type restaurant where there were 2 areas- one for people with dogs and one without. Needless to say the dog side was full, all the dogs were snoozing quietly under the tables. I really wished I had my two with me. From what I have seen Florida is pretty dog friendly.


Yea we plain on traveling with our dog. We have an airplane and plain on flying with him. Can't wait.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

As usual I find myself on the other side of most debates on here.
I do not take Oscar or any other dog I have owned into shops. I don't like dogs in shops when I am shopping and if my wife and I are out together she shops and I stay outside with the dog. My wife never takes the dog when she is alone.
Of course there are a great number of dog lovers about but I think there are even more who are not. I do not feel inclined to take my dog where he is not wanted but don't mind anyone making a fuss of him when we are out if they so wish. I have also noticed that it is not only shops that don't like dogs, many of the big visitor attractions, even the outside ones, do not allow dogs. I have often gone for a walk with the dog whilst wife and kids were visiting attractions and have never felt aggrieved at the 'no dogs' policy. Bet Pluto is the only dog in Disneyland. So sorry everyone but its 'no dogs in shops' for me.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dogs are welcome in the Red Lion Pub in Caythorpe, Lincs. Will try our the local shops too.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> As usual I find myself on the other side of most debates on here.
> I do not take Oscar or any other dog I have owned into shops. I don't like dogs in shops when I am shopping and if my wife and I are out together she shops and I stay outside with the dog. My wife never takes the dog when she is alone.
> Of course there are a great number of dog lovers about but I think there are even more who are not. I do not feel inclined to take my dog where he is not wanted but don't mind anyone making a fuss of him when we are out if they so wish. I have also noticed that it is not only shops that don't like dogs, many of the big visitor attractions, even the outside ones, do not allow dogs. I have often gone for a walk with the dog whilst wife and kids were visiting attractions and have never felt aggrieved at the 'no dogs' policy. Bet Pluto is the only dog in Disneyland. So sorry everyone but its 'no dogs in shops' for me.


Ok, so I am on holiday alone with my dog, it is too hot to leave her in the car and I'm certainly not going to leave her tied up outside somewhere with the risk someone might take her as she is so admired... so what do you suggest I do? Never go in a shop? I have no objection to well behaved dogs in shops where there isn't a health risk of any kind. And there are very few where there can be. It is so restrictive if you are out enjoying a day out with your dog or a holiday and you cannot go in any shops or eating establishments. So I will beg to differ with you on this one.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I think your opinion of dogs changes when you have one, its a difficult topic, I would love to be able to take my dogs into more areas, shops and attractions but I do appreciate that many adults and children are afraid of dogs. We often take our dogs to the local town and take it in turns waiting with the dogs and we sit outside of costa's for lunch which is ok when the weather is ok. But I do think that there is a lot of single owners who have dogs for company and would love to be able to take them on holiday with them but don't because dogs are not welcome and they don't want to tie them up outside. There are many that don't go on holiday at all because they are on there own but would if they could take their four legged friend.


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Haven't braved shops yet, but took Gus into a lovely little French cafe near us the other day... and then watched in horror as he dumped the contents of his bowels all over the floor. My bad - I was caught between paying and whisking him out. Ah well. They were really good about it (and luckily I've been going there since they opened) and even mopped up after him. I did my best with a bag and napkin but it was unfortunately while he had a bit of an upset stomach...

Yeah. You can imagine the carnage.

Ah well. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh no, poor you (and Gus!). Janee I think you're absolutely right about the change of attitude when you have a dog. When I was a youngster I used to get v. cross with all the pensioners and people with kids who were out in the shops on my lunchbreak (when they had all bloomin' day to do their shopping....!!!_) ha I soon changed my attitude when I grew up a bit and had kids myself. But it is kind of the same with dogs. I probably wouldn't want lots of dogs all over the place, but wouldn't mind taking mine in occasionally!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> As usual I find myself on the other side of most debates on here.
> I do not take Oscar or any other dog I have owned into shops. I don't like dogs in shops when I am shopping and if my wife and I are out together she shops and I stay outside with the dog. My wife never takes the dog when she is alone.
> Of course there are a great number of dog lovers about but I think there are even more who are not. I do not feel inclined to take my dog where he is not wanted but don't mind anyone making a fuss of him when we are out if they so wish. I have also noticed that it is not only shops that don't like dogs, many of the big visitor attractions, even the outside ones, do not allow dogs. I have often gone for a walk with the dog whilst wife and kids were visiting attractions and have never felt aggrieved at the 'no dogs' policy. Bet Pluto is the only dog in Disneyland. So sorry everyone but its 'no dogs in shops' for me.


Ah ha! Me thinks you don't like shopping and hide behind the excuse of can't take the dog in to get out of having to be involved....clever cover


----------

